# Thought I was doing good



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

At first I was on auto-pilot just cruising along doing what needed to be done, and then wham life smacked me in the head. I've had trouble going to work the past couple of weeks, just want to stay at home in my "cave". Luckily I can work from home if needed, so I haven't gotten into trouble there. 

All the friends who encouraged me to follow through with the divorce and said they would be there for me are no where to be found. 

I am really trying to get myself down to just work and school in my life for awhile, so that I don't have too much stress. I've called to get into my doctor because my anti-depressant doesn't seem to be working, but they can't get me in until January. 

Help getting through this please


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Honestly that depressionary time is there to help you transition from your old life to your new life. You need that personal time alone to process this sitch. I wouldn't recommend any SSRIs if you can in any way help it. DUDE


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

It takes a while for AD to start working. Have him give you something short term like Xanax or something. It will help get you through work. At least it did with me. I only took it on bad days. Still have half a bottle and don't plan on taking anymore.

I take Zoloft for anxiety cause I have anxiety attacks. It helps but I don't notice the affects. Others do however.

Concerning friends. Divorce seems to weed out the "friends". Any that don't stick around were not your friends. Look for friends that have been through this before. They will help you the most.

Post here often. It helps. It helps me a lot. Keep a journal. I know it sounds stupid but it will help you see how far you have come.

Hope you have a good day. Focus on the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Some "friends" just seem to feed on the energy of someone else's turmoil. Like NoMoreTears said, there were never really your friends, just the pesky little bugs in your ear.

I understand you want to focus on school and work-both worthy goals. You need some outlet to feed you soul. Are up for finding a Meetup group that has a hobby or interest you'd like to try. Volunteer maybe? This time of year places like foodbanks and shelters can use every hand they can muster. Or even a local orchestra will welcome a volunteer for a holiday concert to do things like pass out programs and help with seating. Just throwing out some ideas. The more you can re-connect with others, the healthier you will feel.


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

I've been on Lexapro for awhile, my Mom died 3 years ago I think I've always been mildly depressed. Normally I function well without issues, in fact I'm more of an overachiever. Plus I always have low vitamin D this time of year which does not help anything. I know after awhile AD's can stop being effective, not that I've ever been a happy, sparkly kind of person (no offense to anyone who is I admire you). 

Its just in a way, I spent some much time and energy keeping things organized for hubby and keeping track of bills, etc. That I didn't have time to just "be" or think only for myself. I'm the person who can tell you when I will be on vacation next year, what long-term goal I'm working toward, etc. I have nothing to manage now but myself and its weird. I do volunteer for a dog rescue, but lately even foster dogs have been a source of stress to me and I love doing it. The director was one of those "friends" and now she is also not really doing her job as the director. My foster I have now goes home this weekend to her adopters, so I will then take a break from that. I hate that dogs will die, but I need sometime to take care of me. 

A friend here at work suggested Meet up, and I think I will check that all. Good suggestions, thank you all.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

a lot of people get a seasonal depression this time of year, the weather starting to turn towards winter. They make light for it if you think that might be a factor.

here's where you can find more information on it, to see if it might be adding to your normal levels:
Seasonal affective disorder treatment: Choosing a light box - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Meetup can be good thing. They have all kinds of groups. So you can try to find one that fits in with whatever interests you have. Working from home has its benefits as well as its draw backs. Staying in all the time does allow you to avoid people, which is good and bad. I work at home myself and there are times when I feel quite isolated from the rest of the world. Don't allow yourself to sink into depression and isolation though. Getting out forces you to be sociable. It is a good way to become the new you that you want to become.


----------

